# 6 x 48 Belt Sander Cooked



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks,

My Sears belt sander died this morning after 35 years of service, so I am in the market for a new sander...it won't be a CRAPSMAN.

I spent most of the morning on the internet and am now more confused than ever. It looks like my only choices are Rikon, Jet or Powermatic, I really don't want to spend more than $500.00, so that narrows down the search to the entry level Jet or a Rikon.

Does anyone have any experience with these machines that you are willing to share.

Thank you and BE WELL.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a few choices. Shop Tools and Machinery at Grizzly.com


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You also might want to look at the Ridgid oscillating belt sander. It's not a powerful as the Griz 6x48 or similar Jet, et al offerings but I've come to depend on mine. It's not as aggressive but that works out for me - better to stall the belt than burn or over sand the work piece. Uses standard inexpensive belts, by the way. Sold my more powerful belt sander and haven't looked back. All of the show and tell items I posted were sanded using the Ridgid. A lot of WWers sing the praises of it.

edit: oh yeah, the best part - $200 at the BORG.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I had purchased the ridge combination sander basically cheap plastic and the belt motor started smoking after the 1st day, returned for a refund. Also tried a riknon 6x8 sander the new blue ones they are selling now. Worked ok but cheaply made a lot of plastixc also returned that also. Right now I am just chucking my 4" belt sander in the old B&D workmate (vice table).


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well anything that only last 35 years is definitely CRAPSMAN


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

herrwood said:


> I had purchased the ridge combination sander basically cheap plastic and the belt motor started smoking after the 1st day, returned for a refund. Also tried a riknon 6x8 sander the new blue ones they are selling now. Worked ok but cheaply made a lot of plastixc also returned that also. Right now I am just chucking my 4" belt sander in the old B&D workmate (vice table).


are you talking about the ridgid oscillating belt sander? There have been some qc issues but all the reviews I read say that HD is easy on returns. Just keep swapping until you get a keeper. The price is right. I was pretty dubious at first but the reviews were enthusiastic, even from the guys that had to swap.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> are you talking about the ridgid oscillating belt sander? There have been some qc issues but all the reviews I read say that HD is easy on returns. *Just keep swapping until you get a keeper. The price is right.* I was pretty dubious at first but the reviews were enthusiastic, even from the guys that had to swap.


horse hockey...
us being the QC department just doesn't cut it... it is not acceptable..
deliver the message to manufacturer w/ your dollars... 
the sooner they figure this out the better... the product performs and is a value or it stays on the shelf...
will they comp you for all the return trips??? (time/expense/stress/mileage)...
good luck w/ that...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry stick, we disagree on that. It's not like the fail rate is 50% or even 10%. In my case, the first one worked fine from the start and I've seen that in a lot of the reviews as well. If it was a $500 item, yeah, even a 5% fail rate is too high. That sander is a tremendous value and, frankly, worth a little fussing. As I recall, even FWW said some pretty positive tings about the ridgid.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> horse hockey...
> us being the QC department just doesn't cut it... it is not acceptable..
> deliver the message to manufacturer w/ your dollars...
> the sooner they figure this out the better... the product performs and is a value or it stays on the shelf...
> ...


Here we are a decade or two later. All of the GOOD name brand manufacturers are "off-shore" and those household names are generally, now, nothing but pure junk. It seems that all too often we now think with our wallets instead of our brains. 

Woodworking tools can and hopefully should be a long-term purchase. I understand buying what you can afford, but at what price. If I have to keep taking a tool back to a store until I get a "good" unit, how long is that piece of equipment going to last down the road, once I determine that it is a "good" unit? Probably not as long as that 35 year old (well built) Crapsman.

Quality should be paramount and it should be present when a tool goes out the door of the retailer. It should not have to be a wish and hope proposition. 

I have made some bad purchases in my life, but they were made out of ignorance, monetary considerations, or immediate necessity. However, I have learned that unless I really need something, to step back and research the item, and if necessary save my money until I can afford the right quality tool. 

As I have stated in the past, I DO NOT pay attention to product reviews. Unless they are the actual opinion of a third party who has actually USED the tool long enough to compile a list of pros and cons. I love the five star reviews, like, "I just got it last week and it seems to be well built". It makes you wonder if they have even plugged it in to see if it runs.

I have to agree with Stick, we should not be accepting junk only because that is what is available. If you stay away long enough and shout at the top of you lungs your displeasure in the quality, then you soon are no longer a voice in the wilderness.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Sorry stick, we disagree on that. It's not like the fail rate is 50% or even 10%. In my case, the first one worked fine from the start and I've seen that in a lot of the reviews as well. If it was a $500 item, yeah, even a 5% fail rate is too high. That sander is a tremendous value and, frankly, worth a little fussing. As I recall, even FWW said some pretty positive tings about the ridgid.


didn't knock the sander...
I was *take it back till you got a working one *that I disagreed w/ and the lack of QC that got it on the store shelf...
again... we should not be the QC department for any manufacturer...
if manufacturers think that we don't need to buy their product.....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the Ridgid and love it, I got it for $100. from a shifty eyed guy in a Black Lincoln Town Car in the far back of the Toys Are Us parking lot after he drove around the lot 3 times to make sure I was the only one there. He was pissed when I made him open the box to make sure it was not full of bricks.

It was brand new 3 years ago , never been used or assembled. He never said bring it back if you have a problem. I have used the heck of it and it is going strong. I love the combination spindle/belt feature, and the belts are standard 4X26, the tubes are standard spindle sander tubes. The only thing I wish was if the dust collection was a little stronger,but it is satisfactory. I wonder why no one has come out with one of these sooner. My cousin bought his from HD on a black Friday special for $149, and he has had the same success as I have.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Well said, Bill...I say that recalling the recent thread regarding how we buy tools. I still have all the good tools I've bought...I've also replaced my cheapies too many times...whether it be for quality, features, accessories, etc...and for the reasons you posted.

Research is our friend...there's just too much information available at our fingertips to not take advantage of it. Consider how much time and travel I put into my search for a good folding ruler...

This forum is a fantastic tool...somebody has something somebody needs or wants...and it is the best review a person can get...it at least gets one in the right ballpark...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Ridgid shown and use it all the time. Like the spindle option a lot as well. The dust collection is pretty poor, and even a very strong DC unit really doesn't help much. Place it somewhere where its easy to get behind it for cleanup. Mine is on wheels on top of an enclosed cabinet where I keep all my sanding stuff. It was on sale at HD and I don't recall spending anything like $200 for it. It comes with a variety of spindle sizes by the way, with storage for them built in. With a 60 grit standard size belt on it, you can really grind something down to size quickly. Switching belts is very easy as is converting it to a spindle and back. After 3 or 4 years of use, its going strong. Very odd on off switch on it, and the front half of the table folds down at an odd angle for some unknown reason. I just keep the table flat. I did bolt this down, but I don't think it really needs it, not really much vibration.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I had the green Rikon and thought that it was very good. I sold it though because I do that a lot. I can tell you that Rikon stands behind it's tools. If you need a part you call them and it's on it's way that day. If you need to know how to install the part call them and they will walk you through. In the case of the sander I had to replace a bearing. The service teck wasn't exactly sure about one point so he said he would call me back. When he did he had a machine in front of him and took it apart while we were on the line. That in itself is enough for me to buy another Rikon tool. As far as Rigid they have free lifetime parts. Send it back and they fix it or replace it but you do pay for the service.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Clay,
I should have gone further with my post. The SEARS Craftman sander that I have/had was a good tool. 

It was totally cast iron,except for the dust guard and I don't exactly remember, but I think I paid less than $175.00 for it. 

I made a trip to my friendly Sears yesterday afternoon and discovered their line of CRAPSMAN sanders. Mostly stamped metal or plastic, except for the sanding platen, I don't think it is worth the $299.00 price.

Until I get the chance to do some touchy/feely ona new sander, I will try to revive LAZURUS today with an in stock replacement motor and a tuneup.

BE WELL and Thank you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I lent my delta belt/disc sander out and it came back broken as the disk wouldn't turn , just the belt , so I bought another and it came back missing the belt tensioner . So I bought this as its to heavy for people to pick up so I never have to lend it out. Certainly solved my problems


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't understand. If a tool lasted 35 years why would you not buy another? Are you not wanting a belt sander or are you looking at the combination belt/oscillating type with a table?


----------



## oldsmaj (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had mine for many years and work it hard. It has never skipped a beat.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

CaptainBart said:


> I don't understand. If a tool lasted 35 years why would you not buy another? Are you not wanting a belt sander or are you looking at the combination belt/oscillating type with a table?


What Sears sells today is nowhere near the quality of that 35 year old sander. They are, now, made in Asia from cheap materials and no quality control.

Even the Sears employees realize this. I had a friend who was a repairman for Sears. He showed me how to determine the different manufacturers for their appliances. He steered me away from the GE products as they were the most repaired appliances. He was constantly replacing circuit boards. All made in Mexico. He felt that poor cleanroom techniques were to blame for the bad quality boards.

Unfortunately, Sears is not the only culprit. I could name a dozen tool manufacturers that have moved out of the US and provide substandard products which are a shadow of their former reputations.

The real question that you should ask is, why do we accept poor quality? Very simple, we buy with our wallets instead of our brains and feel that it does no good to complain. However, if enough people complain long and loud enough then the manufacturers would start to listen.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I lent my delta belt/disc sander out and it came back broken as the disk wouldn't turn , just the belt , so I bought another and it came back missing the belt tensioner . So I bought this as its to heavy for people to pick up so I never have to lend it out. Certainly solved my problems


Rick,

Perhaps you should associate with a different group of "FRIENDS". I would never think of borrowing a tool without returning it in the same shape or better when it came back to the owner.

This is the exact reason why I don't "lend" my tools. I will help you, or do it for you, but don't ask me to lend it to you. Very, very few of my friends ever hear a yes from me. However, the ones that do hear "yes" are like minded and return things in a timely manner in the same or better shape.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Rick,
> 
> Perhaps you should associate with a different group of "FRIENDS". I would never think of borrowing a tool without returning it in the same shape or better when it came back to the owner.
> 
> This is the exact reason why I don't "lend" my tools. I will help you, or do it for you, but don't ask me to lend it to you. Very, very few of my friends ever hear a yes from me. However, the ones that do hear "yes" are like minded and return things in a timely manner in the same or better shape.


On my Rigid post ,I forgot to mention the tilting table. I have used this many times and it is a great feature for sanding bevels and touching up miters with the belt sander, Haven't tried it yet with the spindle sander attachment. I have a Rockwell combination belt and disc sander, but use it less since I have the Ridgid.

Bill, your are right on with your lending policy, I do the same. Years ago I lent out power tools and never got them back, and couldn't remember who I lent them too and when I asked, nobody remembered borrowing it. I even saw one of my tools in someones shop, and he argued it wasn't mine . That is when I started marking my name on all my portable power tools in paint pencil.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The "friend" that borrowed your tool isn't, nor ever was; an acquaintance at best. 
Don't. Loan. Tools!

(I've never forgotten the 'friend' that borrowed a much loved book, in pristine condition, and returned it trashed...his kids had gotten a hold of it. No replacement offered. Instantly off my Xmas list.))


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> The real question that you should ask is, why do we accept poor quality? Very simple, we buy with our wallets instead of our brains and feel that it does no good to complain. However, if enough people complain long and loud enough then the manufacturers would start to listen.


my point exactly...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...complain long and loud enough then the manufacturers would start to listen."
Or go out of business. Either way works for me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "...complain long and loud enough then the manufacturers would start to listen."
> Or go out of business. Either way works for me.


They just tell you if you don't like it go somewhere else and you won't like it either. everything is run by accountants anymore where it is the dollars, not the quality.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The "friend" that borrowed your tool isn't, nor ever was; an acquaintance at best.
> Don't. Loan. Tools!
> 
> (I've never forgotten the 'friend' that borrowed a much loved book, in pristine condition, and returned it trashed...his kids had gotten a hold of it. No replacement offered. Instantly off my Xmas list.))


acquaintances take, complain about the service, quantities, menue and are insulted if asked to contribute or help...
buddies will roll up their sleeves, help ya move and share the load..
friends will show up at the door at 03:00 w/ their own shovel and never ask why...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> They just tell you if you don't like it go somewhere else and you won't like it either. everything is run by accountants anymore where it is the dollars, not the quality.
> 
> Herb


find the place to be and spread the word...
That's what I try to do...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CaptainBart said:


> I don't understand. If a tool lasted 35 years why would you not buy another? Are you not wanting a belt sander or are you looking at the combination belt/oscillating type with a table?


because today's replacement isn't any comparison...
apples and oranges.. the only thing they have in common is that they're sanders..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Rick,
> 
> Perhaps you should associate with a different group of "FRIENDS". I would never think of borrowing a tool without returning it in the same shape or better when it came back to the owner.
> 
> This is the exact reason why I don't "lend" my tools. I will help you, or do it for you, but don't ask me to lend it to you. Very, very few of my friends ever hear a yes from me. However, the ones that do hear "yes" are like minded and return things in a timely manner in the same or better shape.


Bill I had an employee ask to borrow my Mikita compound miter saw to cut his trim and I told him to go pound salt . You should have seen the look on his face , you would have thought I kicked a puppy or something . That's all I need is a perfectly calibrated $700 saw not cutting straight because some moron didn't respect it . And you know dam well it's not coming back the same 

He did manage to buy a $80 miter saw at Crappy Tire


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Bill I had an employee ask to borrow my Mikita compound miter saw to cut his trim and I told him to go pound salt . You should have seen the look on his face , you would have thought I kicked a puppy or something . That's all I need is a perfectly calibrated $700 saw not cutting straight because some moron didn't respect it . And you know dam well it's not coming back the same
> 
> He did manage to buy a $80 miter saw at Crappy Tire


The older I get the less consternation I have in telling someone, NO!

I suffer less and less angst worrying if I have hurt somebody's feelings by doing so. I have found that, as Stick said, a friend never asks why...they understand. If they don't, then you don't need to worry about their feelings because they are not truly your friends.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> The older I get the less consternation I have in telling someone, NO!
> 
> I suffer less and less angst worrying if I have hurt somebody's feelings by doing so. I have found that, as Stick said, a friend never asks why...they understand. If they don't, then you don't need to worry about their feelings because they are not truly your friends.


when they know the answer is no even before they think of asking...
you gots it made in the shade...

flogging, keel hauling and ant hills might have got the message out...

piking reserved for the really persistent ones...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> flogging, keel hauling and ant hills might have got the message out...
> 
> piking reserved for the really persistent ones...


Lends new meaning to the term "going medieval on them":wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Lends new meaning to the term "going medieval on them":wink:


going medieval is for the sign carriers....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We've had this chat before. 
I have a _very_ few neighbors and friends to whom I'll lend a tool, because I know I'll get it back promptly, and in the same or better condition than I loaned it...and often accompanied by a six-pack of craft brew.
I also have duplicates of a lot of things, and it's normally the older experienced version that leaves the tool crib. 
When you've been to a guy's/gal's shop and it's in better shape than your own, well that's a pretty good indication!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh... I suspect in Stick's case the transgressors experience more 'evil' than 'medi' ...the medi(c!) comes after.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> When you've been to a guy's/gal's shop and it's in better shape than your own, well that's a pretty good indication!


Mike, Tom and Sam have shops that are danger zones...
some of the most organized disarray you ever saw...
no issue loaning them anything...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I lent my delta belt/disc sander out and it came back broken as the disk wouldn't turn , just the belt , so I bought another and it came back missing the belt tensioner . So I bought this as its to heavy for people to pick up so I never have to lend it out. Certainly solved my problems


Rick: I can't help it so here goes. In effect, by buying a machine as heavy as that, you have very effectively "insulated" yourself against anyone borrowing your stuff. I'd include a smiley face but I can never figure out how to do it successfully.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> Rick: I can't help it so here goes. In effect, by buying a machine as heavy as that, you have very effectively "insulated" yourself against anyone borrowing your stuff. I'd include a smiley face but I can never figure out how to do it successfully.


and it can be kept in it's virgin state...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> and it can be kept in it's virgin state...


...as in UNUSED!:surprise::crying:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Rick: I can't help it so here goes. In effect, by buying a machine as heavy as that, you have very effectively "insulated" yourself against anyone borrowing your stuff. I'd include a smiley face but I can never figure out how to do it successfully.


Thomas , I should put a smiley face on this belt sander lol . If people ask why it's there , I'll explain that if you can lift it you can borrow it , hence the happy face 





Stick486 said:


> and it can be kept in it's virgin state...





schnewj said:


> ...as in UNUSED!:surprise::crying:


Yup , you guys called it


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey! Personally I think that shade of green goes very nicely with the rustic wood feng shui thing...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Potowner1 said:


> Clay,
> I should have gone further with my post. The SEARS Craftman sander that I have/had was a good tool.
> 
> It was totally cast iron,except for the dust guard and I don't exactly remember, but I think I paid less than $175.00 for it.
> ...


 I totally understand. I have used CM tools all my life, they were they best in their day, now I will never buy them. Who knows how long they will be in business. 
That said. I feel the same about Makita. When I started, 30 years ago I only use Makita and I still have some of those tools. Now days who knows what to buy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I buy good stuff these days. No point in fooling around with poorly made tools that need constant adjusting just to cut square. I pretty much buy whatever the guys on here recommend these days. I am contemplating buying the Laguna fourteen 12 band saw with their resaw king blade. I visited their shop recently and was amazed at the quality of all their tools. All overbuilt, rugged, good quality bearings, great American motors. And they fall all over themselves working out a solution if there is a problem. When I got their fusion table saw, one wing had a small bow. Not much, but it bothered me, so I called to arrange a replacement and they said, why don't you bring it in so we can make sure its right. When I arrived, they'd set up a brand new saw, specked it out, then used stainless steel machined straight edges and feeler gauges to make certain it was as close to perfect as possible. That's service. A friend on my first trip there bought the 16 inch 220 band saw. He's an engineer and was wowed by the QC and build of the saws. As long as they keep the quality up (and don't sell out to some crappy firm, I'm happy to send people there. I have the last good Delta 14 inch band saw that isn't bad, but for resawing, I think its hard to beat a Laguna. I looked at SawStop and really didn't like it as much as the Laguna, about the same quality machine, but double the price for the comparable SawStop unit over Laguna. BTW, I dont own stock.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

"Rick: I can't help it so here goes. In effect, by buying a machine as heavy as that, you have very effectively "insulated" yourself against anyone borrowing your stuff. I'd include a smiley face but I can never figure out how to do it successfully."

Now it's time to insulate the shop. :blink:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> "Rick: I can't help it so here goes. In effect, by buying a machine as heavy as that, you have very effectively "insulated" yourself against anyone borrowing your stuff. I'd include a smiley face but I can never figure out how to do it successfully."
> 
> Now it's time to insulate the shop. :blink:


You can't get away from it can you Rick.>>>>


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old55 said:


> You can't get away from it can you Rick.>>>>


Nope! 
But hey in your guys defence , I did price out some roxul insulation today at HD


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm shopping around for a belt sander for very occasional home use. I won't be using it day on and day out, but there might come a time when no other type of sander will work on a particular project. I would like the flexibility of a variable-speed sander, and would like to stay at or under $125, if possible. Any recommended makes or models?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've had this little beauty for a number of years...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000223HB/?tag=ataofhoco-20

I think they've stopped making it(?). No idea why, but that's a shame if they have.
It's a dream to work with.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I've had this little beauty for a number of years...
> Bosch 1274DVS 6.6 Amp 3-Inch by 21-Inch Variable Speed In-Line Belt Sander with Cloth Dust Bag - Power Belt Sanders - Amazon.com
> 
> I think they've stopped making it(?). No idea why, but that's a shame if they have.
> It's a dream to work with.


didn't stop making it it just isn't available in North America...
got the same one...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't see _any_ belt sanders on their website(?).
_'If I wanted a random orbital sander I'd have asked for one'_ paraphrasing something or other.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I didn't see _any_ belt sanders on their website(?).
> _'If I wanted a random orbital sander I'd have asked for one'_ paraphrasing something or other.


near the bottom of page 2...

Sanders & Polishers in Power Tools at SHOP.COM UK Tools

and another...

http://www.bosch-professional.com/gb/en/sanders-planers-101283-ocs-c/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

fire65 said:


> I totally understand. I have used CM tools all my life, they were they best in their day, now I will never buy them. Who knows how long they will be in business.
> That said. I feel the same about Makita. When I started, 30 years ago I only use Makita and I still have some of those tools. Now days who knows what to buy.


I think Craftsman has been spun off,I see them for sale in a lot of different stores now. 
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> near the bottom of page 2...
> 
> Sanders & Polishers in Power Tools at SHOP.COM UK Tools
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw those, but not here. A belt sander under 'polishers'? I must try that...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I didn't see _any_ belt sanders on their website(?).
> _'If I wanted a random orbital sander I'd have asked for one'_ paraphrasing something or other.


this one for Australia...

Bosch Sanders | Just Tools Australia | Tool Specialist in Power & Cordless Tools, Hand & Air Tools

how come everybuddy else gets the good stuff...


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

One thing I didn't make clear in my earlier message regarding belt sanders: I'm shopping for a portable one, not a benchtop model. I've seen the Black & Decker Dragster, but have read mixed reviews about it. I don't need a sander for everyday use; just for the occasional household project. I'd like to stay below $125, if possible. Also, I'd prefer the convenience of a variable speed machine.


----------

